# VIA C7 (Esther/Eden-V4) 1GHz & kernel config

## thyrihad

I'm trying to build a kernel for the following board:

http://www.ibase-europe.com/mb770.html

which has a VIA C7 (aka Eden-V4, aka Esther), 1GHz CPU installed.  To be honest, I'm quite confused by the scatty naming conventions used for these processors.

I want to know what to use in "Processor Family" in the kernel config.  The only VIA option in there is for the C3-2 and is going to be far from optimal.  I'm thinking along the lines of Pentium-M, though I know the compiler will then organise cache usage specifically for that processor and that may be detremental.

# cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : CentaurHauls

cpu family      : 6

model           : 10

model name      : VIA Esther processor 1000MHz

stepping        : 9

cpu MHz         : 399.013

cache size      : 128 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce apic sep mtrr pge cmov pat clflush acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 tm nx up pni est tm2 rng rng_en ace ace_en

bogomips        : 799.98

Any ideas?

----------

## thyrihad

bump, anyone?

----------

## Rikz

Did you find an answer to your question? I'm interested too.

----------

## cercasi

Hi, I'm interested in this option as well. which processor did you select in the end?? Did you select the C3?

here is my 'cat /pro/cpuinfo'

processor: 0

vendor_id: CentaurHauls

cpu faimly:6

model: 10

model name: VIA Esther processor 1200MHz

stepping: 9

cpu MHz: 1200.060

cache size: 128KB

fdiv_bug: no

hlt_bug: no

f00f_bug: no

coma_bug: no

fpu: yes

fpu_exception: yes

cpuid level: 1

wp: yes

flags: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce apic sep mtrr pge cmov pat clflush acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 tm nx up pni est tm2 rng rng_en ace ace_en

bogonips: 2403.33

thanks for any ideas!

----------

## cercasi

I selected the C3 Option and it worked well. If I run into problems or poor performance I'll post it here   :Exclamation: 

----------

